# Corey Haim R.I.P.



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Best remembered for his roles in the 1980's as one of "The Coreys", Haim appeared in genre films such as *The Lost Boys* and *Silver Bullet.*

He died at age 38. R.I.P.

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/teen-idol-corey-haim-dies-at-38/37184?nc


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I alway enjoyed Lost Boys. It's sad to see someone so young destroy themselves. RIP


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

*A Lost Boy*

Just a heads up on Lost Boy Corey Haim. http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5g1W0AYrjAuBVapVOThEEDf7EEQxQD9EBTGAG1 Met him twice, last time was at the Fangoria Weekend of Horrors convention last year, very sad, very withdrawn, never seemed happy. Well hopefully his pain and problems are gone now and he'll go to a better place..where ever that place is for him. R.I.P. Corey


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Merged with existing thread.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

why do people turn to drugs after seeing countless tragedies through out the years I guess since I have never done any drugs I'll never know RIP Corey


----------



## Dreamreaper (Mar 4, 2010)

R.i.p.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

morbid mike said:


> why do people turn to drugs after seeing countless tragedies through out the years I guess since I have never done any drugs I'll never know RIP Corey


Everyone believes it won't happen to them!


----------

